# what mosura products?



## logi-cat (30 Nov 2011)

I'm interested in breeding CRS and was wondering what mosura products are worth looking at?


----------



## basil (30 Nov 2011)

Depends what you need. I just bought some mineral plus, for the only reason that i wanted to increase my Gh a touch. Also bought some excel food and they went nuts for it! 

They have a whole host of potions, lotions and food. Some I'm sure just hype, others seem to have gained nuff respect in Asia, so maybe worth a closer look.


----------



## Dincho (30 Nov 2011)

If your looking at the budget end of CRS products then try Borneowild instead, they have a much better range. I have used Mosura in the past and there seems to be no quality control, sometimes you get a full bottle, other times half, its extremely frustrating!!


----------



## logi-cat (30 Nov 2011)

thanks guys. Where the cheapest place to buy these products?


----------



## Dincho (30 Nov 2011)

not sure on forum rules about links to shops. I have pm'd you links to mosura and borneowild suppliers


----------



## basil (30 Nov 2011)

I have a UK supplier for Mosura, but could you also pm me with Borneowild stockist please?


----------



## Dincho (30 Nov 2011)

Sent


----------



## billy boy (28 Dec 2011)

basil said:
			
		

> I have a UK supplier for Mosura, but could you also pm me with Borneowild stockist please?




Hi Basil
Where in the uk do you get your mosura? Been trying to find some here with no success  :? 

Cheers


----------



## basil (29 Dec 2011)

Sharnbrook Shrimp sell Mosura.


----------

